
Massively Parallel Hyperparameter Optimization on AWS Lambda - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@hichaelmart/massively-parallel-hyperparameter-optimization-on-aws-lambda-a7a24b1970c8
======
yarapavan
3,000 Lambda worker invocations performed a combined 12.5 minutes of work,
completing in only 18 seconds.

A subsequent test broke the record in the photo: 17,266ms of manager time
accomplished 751,475ms of worker time, for a ratio of .022

